# Guys, please help me out..



## mattlev2112 (Apr 10, 2008)

hey everyone, i have had a problem with the nremt, i have taken it 4 times, everytime took 70 questions, and failed. I jus took my fifth attempt attempt today. Everyday prior i was studyin exessively and without a doubt can say i studied harder than most people do and pass. I once again answered 70, i dont feel to great right now jus from prior exams resulting the same but i did feel like i answered the questions extremely well, be honest guys, do u think i passed it, i mean i have seen some of you say u answered 70 and passed. I am just looking for hope, replys are greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## medic_chick87 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey mattlev. I know how you feel. When I took my NREMT (both for Basic and for Medic) I just _knew_ I had failed. Especially recently when I took the Medic test. It cut me off at like 81 questions and I was convinced that I had failed in that few. But it sounds like you are doing everything you can to prepare. So even though its easier said than done, just try and breath and relax. The test is over, so stressin about it doesnt accomplish anything. I'm sure you've passed! Wishin you all the best!


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 10, 2008)

believe in your self and just wait, try to try new thing to get ur mind off waiting for the results


----------



## mattlev2112 (Apr 11, 2008)

jus wanted to let everyone know i passed, very excited, get sworn in tuesday afternoon, thanks for everyones kind words


----------



## mdtaylor (Apr 11, 2008)

Sworn in? That's interesting. In what state are EMT's sworn in? Who else is from such a state and which ones?


----------



## EMTMandy (Apr 11, 2008)

Woooo Hooooo!! Congrats!


----------



## enjoynz (Apr 11, 2008)

mattlev2112 said:


> jus wanted to let everyone know i passed, very excited, get sworn in tuesday afternoon, thanks for everyones kind words



Didn't I tell you yesterday, you had passed Matt! 
Well done!

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Apr 13, 2008)

Great job, Matt!! Now get to work! hehe:lol:


----------



## uctke283 (Apr 13, 2008)

Way to stick with it and not give up:beerchug:


----------



## Tincanfireman (Apr 14, 2008)

mattlev2112 said:


> jus wanted to let everyone know i passed


 
You are an inspiration for sticking with it until you succeeded.  Congratulations!!


----------



## Cincy53 (Apr 30, 2008)

Congrats! Ive taken it twice and failed....now gearing for round three.


----------

